# What Is Your Favorite Portable Jump Starter



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

JNC 660
For the money it’s an absolute beast. There are other jump boxes with higher CCA specs and fancy gizmos but the JNC is used by a lot of techs and tow drivers. JNC makes good stuff and uses pretty good batteries.
Features include:
The ability to start your super dead car…and that’s about it.


----------



## Eli Madero (Feb 9, 2021)

HotGrbg said:


> JNC 660
> For the money it’s an absolute beast. There are other jump boxes with higher CCA specs and fancy gizmos but the JNC is used by a lot of techs and tow drivers. JNC makes good stuff and uses pretty good batteries.
> Features include:
> The ability to start your super dead car…and that’s about it.


Thank's for the reply! This is exactly what we're looking for. I have to agree with you in that some people don't need many of the extras that most jump boxes come with. Can they be convenient? Sure, but it's also an extra thing that can go wrong. I love the idea of a no frills jump box that can get the job done. My only gripe with these is their size. As a former tech, I had a jump box like this, but can't say that i'd want something this big in my cargo space.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I have tried various lithium jump boxes (the high-cca ones, too, not cheap) and after a while they just lose their cranking power, even with full charge and unplugging them when they are fully-charged.

The Best jump box (lots of experience here) is the old reliable blue jumpbox made by a company called JNC. They last a very long time with proper charging (unplug the thing!)

I'm sure their other ones are good, too, but the blue one is the high-cca and it is the lightest (no air compressor)


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

My Chevy Cobalt and some heavy-duty Craftsman jumper cables. 

My F10 535i's battery was weak after 6.5 years, and caused the sunroof control software to hiccup, fortunately with the sunroof closed at the time. I usually keep my cars between ten and twelve years. So, I'm going to start replacing the BMW AGM batteries at six years to prevent dead or weak battery hassles.


----------



## Xcetera5 (Feb 26, 2019)

Noco Boost 45 (I think). has done multiple (more than 1/2dozen of Chrysle) 6cyl with dead battery. Charges of the Noco unit itself last months. I have even started a 24v twin battery bulldozer by connecting it to one battery in series. Have another Noco charger for float charging which I am very pleased with.


----------



## Tom M. (Dec 2, 2002)

My go to for testing these kinds of things is Project Farm on YouTube, here's one of Todd's tests. 




Highly recommended channel.


----------



## wilem (Feb 7, 2013)

Noco GB40. Jump started my 6.6 duramax diesel that wouldn’t even click. Als started my 02 Yukon with no battery in it!! Hard to beat this unit. I never would have thought it would crank the diesel. Let it sit overnight after buying two batteries and not yet installed them, again nothing, NOCO GB40 cranked it right up. Amazing.


----------



## DEADF15H (May 30, 2014)

Subbed, as I need to try another brand.


----------



## mwfugate (Jun 9, 2017)

JUMTOP N12 QDSP 2500A Peak 20800mAh Portable Car Jump Starter
73 bucks!
I have used it SO many times - starts my old MF 255 tractor and 1840 Skid steer without hesitation.
Built in light has come in handy as well.
Battery seems to last and last, I've only charged it because I didn't want to get caught low on juice.


----------



## Bergman (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been very happy with this one. Inexpensive, but well made. I wouldn't have considered one so inexpensive until the tow operator, who was not cheap, pulled out similar!








Amazon.com: Car Battery Jump Starter Portable - 600A Peak Waterproof 12V Portable Battery Booster Pack (up to 4.0L Gas Or 2.0L Diesel Engine) Safe Auto Power Bank with USB Port, Smart Clamps & LED Flashlight : Automotive


Buy Car Battery Jump Starter Portable - 600A Peak Waterproof 12V Portable Battery Booster Pack (up to 4.0L Gas Or 2.0L Diesel Engine) Safe Auto Power Bank with USB Port, Smart Clamps & LED Flashlight: Jump Starters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## lieb923 (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a Audew. Been in the trunk for 6 months. Just checked it still had 85%. Highly recommended by testing on YouTube.


----------



## adostrom (Apr 25, 2017)

My 2012 X5M has been a charging system nightmare. I recently bought a monster, 22AH/1700 peak Amps, Viking jump box at Harbor Freight. I recently had a day when I had to start my car 6 or 8 times using the box, and when I got home it reported it still had 95% charge remaining.









1700 Peak Amp Portable Jump Starter and Power Pack with 250 PSI Air Compressor


Amazing deals on this 1700A Jump Starter With Compressor at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Eli Madero said:


> *(Updated 8/16/2021)*
> _A dead battery isn't the frequent worry that it used to be, but when you drive a high-tech car or SUV like a modern BMW, having the best portable jump starter in your trunk isn’t a bad idea._
> 
> Because your vehicle is so loaded with electronics, it is more sensitive than ever to things like low voltage. It is also a lot easier to leave something on in your BMW and have it drain the battery to a point that your car or crossover won't start. The solution? A portable jump starter. It's a battery pack that you can charge up, leave in your trunk, and be ready to jump-start your own car or a stranger in need at a moment's notice. They're handier than jumper cables, much safer and more effective. Especially in bad weather. Thanks to your input and our expert knowledge, these are our favorite jumper packs to keep in your BMW.
> ...


Check youtube for a recent test of portable jump packs.


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

In nearly a million miles over the last 22 years, I’ve never once needed a jump pack. Keep on top of your battery health and your cables and neither will you. Work PMs have rubbed off and I load test my batteries twice a year.


Via the interwebs


----------



## Diven Baker (May 21, 2021)

Use the lokithor JA301, This is one of the best all in one must have in vehicle tool. It has Jump Starter, Air Pump, USB charger and very bright Light / flash light. I bought this to start my car which had a dead battery. I could start the car with first try, used the air pump to fill car tires. I love all in one products like this, I used so far multiple times no issues.
It has very power full light. last for many hours, I could charge phones, tablets etc. Many features in one. here is a review of Doctor D.S


----------



## matthewhellyar151 (12 mo ago)

dukedkt442 said:


> In nearly a million miles over the last 22 years, I’ve never once needed a jump pack. Keep on top of your battery health and your cables and neither will you. Work PMs have rubbed off and I load test my batteries twice a year.
> 
> 
> Via the interwebs


why would you really need one these jump starters? agree keep on top of your cars maintenance, you get loads of notice when a battery starts to die you have a red light on the dash for starters looks like a battery! Where does it stop, i was thinking carrying a generator for my battery charger, i might carry a spare timing chain as BMW love eating them, better include a new head as that might go too and all the tools to do the job. sorry long day


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

matthewhellyar151 said:


> why would you really need one these jump starters? agree keep on top of your cars maintenance, you get loads of notice when a battery starts to die you have a red light on the dash for starters looks like a battery! Where does it stop, i was thinking carrying a generator for my battery charger, i might carry a spare timing chain as BMW love eating them, better include a new head as that might go too and all the tools to do the job. sorry long day


Yet thousands of people every year call BMW roadside or AAA with dead batteries


----------



## Daniel535i (May 24, 2016)

I use a Whistler Jump & Go brilliant tool, its the size of 3 iPhone 12's stacked on top of each other and same physical shape. My uncle has a 6 litre V8 LPG four-wheel drive. We disconnected the battery leads and directly hooked the jump starter to the battery leads and it started without any battery





 We recorded it


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Sometimes it’s easier to jump start without a battery connected depending on how dead the battery is.
The jumper only has to start the vehicle and doesn’t have the massive amperage draw of the empty battery.
I don’t recommend this though as you can send voltage spikes through the vehicles electrical system without a battery installed to “buffer” the voltage.


----------



## Daniel535i (May 24, 2016)

HotGrbg said:


> Sometimes it’s easier to jump start without a battery connected depending on how dead the battery is.
> The jumper only has to start the vehicle and doesn’t have the massive amperage draw of the empty battery.
> I don’t recommend this though as you can send voltage spikes through the vehicles electrical system without a battery installed to “buffer” the voltage.


The battery wasn't actually flat I was convincing my uncle that these we powerful. That vehicle is very much mechanical and has very little electrics. Carbi engine but he built that all himself. The other car you can see in the video the white one in the garage is a 75 Mustang which is a 5.7 litre custom-built supercharged fuel-injected engine. But I understand what you mean, this is generally why I never jump-start other peoples cars.


----------



## cowboyjer.84 (6 mo ago)

Audew 2000 amp. I've started small diesel tractors with it. Easily starts gas v8s.


----------



## lieb923 (Jul 4, 2014)

cowboyjer.84 said:


> Audew 2000 amp. I've started small diesel tractors with it. Easily starts gas v8s.


+1 on the Audew 2000amp


----------



## chuckkel (6 mo ago)

Here is what I have: jump starter, large light, and tire pump. $139 with a discount coupon at Amazon.


----------

